# Self-Hosted Pastebin Alternatives



## Magiobiwan (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about setting up my own Pastebin/Pastie system on my personal site, and I'm looking for suggestions for systems to set up. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## clarity (Oct 8, 2013)

I tried searching for this a few months back. I'm not sure why, but I wanted to run my own pastebin. I had even thought of a great domain name. This is the only decent one that I could find. https://code.google.com/p/stikked/


----------



## bauhaus (Oct 8, 2013)

I have not try myself any of this solutions, use are your own risk 

https://github.com/claudehohl/Stikked

https://github.com/igorw/trashbin

https://bitbucket.org/Popoliito/securepaste

https://code.google.com/p/stikked/ (original stikked)

https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-server

http://hastebin.com/ (haste server demo)


----------



## willie (Oct 8, 2013)

lpaste (formerly hpaste) is my favorite:  https://github.com/chrisdone/lpaste


----------



## hzr (Oct 9, 2013)

no one suggesting http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:zerobin ?


----------



## peterw (Oct 10, 2013)

hzr said:


> no one suggesting http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:zerobin ?


Will try this bin tonight. Like the way the encryption is implemented.


----------



## drmike (Oct 10, 2013)

Good thread and ideas... Just remember, you will need DDoS protection if running any paste site with info worth 5 cents.


----------



## peterw (Oct 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> you will need DDoS protection if running any paste site with info worth 5 cents.


I will run a private (password protected) one. Don't want to loose my vps due to some dirty swine not able to talk.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 10, 2013)

I just set one up today as it happens: http://noted.pw/

Running on one of the lowendsprit 128mb boxes using: http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpaste/


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 10, 2013)

hzr said:


> no one suggesting http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:zerobin ?


Really good bin software.

Everyone should read their "How does it work?".


----------



## joepie91 (Oct 10, 2013)

Be aware that zerobin (and 0bin) actually use AES-128, not AES-256. AES-128 is the default for the library used, and no custom key size is specified in the code of either of the two.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 10, 2013)

I would actually set up GIT on a server and program a web interface for it. It might take more time, but at least it will be your own.


----------



## rm_ (Oct 10, 2013)

> I just set one up today as it happens: http://noted.pw/
> 
> Running on one of the lowendsprit 128mb boxes using: http://sourceforge.n...ojects/phpaste/



_noted.pw has no AAAA record_ -- It takes a special kind of fail to set up something on a v6-only VPS, and have it *not support IPv6*.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 10, 2013)

rm_ said:


> _noted.pw has no AAAA record_ -- It takes a special kind of fail to set up something on a v6-only VPS, and have it *not support IPv6*.


calm yourself, It is not IPv6 only 

But point taken and fixed


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 11, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> I would actually set up GIT on a server and program a web interface for it. It might take more time, but at least it will be your own.


Nicde thought.

And there is a quite good git extension for php.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> I'm thinking about setting up my own Pastebin/Pastie system on my personal site, and I'm looking for suggestions for systems to set up. Anyone have suggestions?


Gitlab supports web based editing these days, gives you all the advantages of a DVCS ass well.


----------



## peterw (Oct 23, 2013)

Left Here Voluntarily said:


> I just set one up today as it happens: http://noted.pw/
> 
> Running on one of the lowendsprit 128mb boxes using: http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpaste/


Noted.pw looks like the pastebin I was searching for. Thank you for sharing this. I will install this on my vps too.


----------



## nunim (Oct 23, 2013)

Left Here Voluntarily said:


> I just set one up today as it happens: http://noted.pw/
> 
> Running on one of the lowendsprit 128mb boxes using: http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpaste/


This software looks promising but it has quite a bit to go as most of the features don't work.


----------



## mikho (Oct 23, 2013)

nunim said:


> This software looks promising but it has quite a bit to go as most of the features don't work.


What doesn't work?


----------



## rm_ (Oct 23, 2013)

mikho said:


> What doesn't work?


Well for one, tried pasting Unicode to noted.pw today, and while Russian text worked, Japanese text did not went through properly, it was replaced with HTML entities (&17284;&12459;&21235; etc).

I still think ZeroBin concept can't be beaten, especially today with widespread privacy concerns and everything.


----------



## mikho (Oct 23, 2013)

Its always nice to understand WHAT doesn't work, makes it easier for people like me to see if mentioned features are something I would use or not.


Whats good enough for me might not be good enough for you since we have different needs.


----------



## peterw (Oct 29, 2013)

Moved back to zerobin. I like the feature to set a time to live for each entry and the option "burn on read".


----------



## professionalxen (Nov 25, 2013)

You could try https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki

Somewhat paste bin.


----------



## Raymii (Nov 26, 2013)

Zerobin is also quite nice yes. Bit heavy on my chromebook, but fast on hte Macbook.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 26, 2013)

All great suggestions. Always wanted to play around with my own private one!


----------



## Hannan (Nov 26, 2013)

what is best alternative anyway?


----------



## nunim (Nov 26, 2013)

mikho said:


> What doesn't work?


I'm still using phpPaste but the lack of search is a real negative, once you have more then a handful of pastes it can be difficult to locate the one you want.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 26, 2013)

Hannan said:


> what is best alternative anyway?


I'm playing around with phpaste... seems good.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 25, 2014)

Figured it'd be more appropriate to continue this thread than start a clone. (Ironically).

I've been looking around and trying out various self-hosted bins, but am having hell finding one with the features I'd like to see.  Most critical are being able to view the RAW, and being able to use 'tab' in the entry field (auto-indent would be pretty great as well, but not crucial).  Syntax highlighting would be a nice bonus as well.

I've tried all of the mentions in the thread so far, with phpaste being the closest contender.  Any other personal favourites that haven't been named yet?


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Jun 25, 2014)

How about Sticky Notes? http://sayakb.github.io/sticky-notes/pages/home/

You can see it live at http://paste.kde.org/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 25, 2014)

That may be the closest I'll come - satisfies my primary checklist though.  Thanks much suh.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 26, 2014)

qrwteyrutiyoup said:


> How about Sticky Notes? http://sayakb.github.io/sticky-notes/pages/home/
> 
> You can see it live at http://paste.kde.org/


...

I love you.


----------

